# UKBFF Scotland



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I managed to squeeze into the up to 80kg class at the UKBFF Scotland at the weekend, after playing with my carbs a little bit. It was touch and go though since I weighted in at 79.7kg on the day of the show. After which I crammed myself full of carbs and water to try and regain some size.

I spoke to a few people who's opinions I respect and value and they recon I was pushing for third spot, which I was pretty happy with considering I'm still 4 weeks out from the BNBF Scotland and at an obvious disadvantage going up against these guys.

I've managed to find a few blurry pictures on facebook and I'm sure I'll be able to get a few more by the end of the week to post as well but here are a few for now.

View attachment 3621
View attachment 3622


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Well done.

A guy from our gym, Brian Souter won the under 80kg class and the over all. He also won his class at the Nabba a few weeks back and wasn't far off of the over all.

A mate of mine is competing at the Bnbf inScottish heat in Perth on 10th June.

Dale Kerr, he finished 3rd last year in the juniors, but is in much better condition this year and is a good bet for the win.

I will be there to cheer him on.

Will through a few cheers your way too.

Good luck in your class Andy


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Well done.
> 
> A guy from our gym, Brian Souter won the under 80kg class and the over all. He also won his class at the Nabba a few weeks back and wasn't far off of the over all.
> 
> ...


I competed against Dave years ago in 07 so it was good to compete against him once again, we've both come on leaps and bounds since then. A nice guy I chatted to him a little before the show, I almost choked on my potato when he said he considered having a pizza before the weigh in!

Nobodies assured of a win or guaranteed a placing Meathead. Everyone looks good in the gym after training chest and arms or in pictures by themselves, but it's a different story though when you get up on stage under the lights against their peers. I know Dale decent shape, and balance, and his condition is up on last year but, I know of at least 3 other juniors who will push him hard so he'll have to fight for any position he gets just like in my class.

See you at the show meathead!

Cheers Fleg 4 weeks and counting

See you at the show Meathead.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i think you`ve done fecking great competing against the enhanced..


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Well done Andy good luck for the next comp


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

AChappell said:


> Nobodies assured of a win or guaranteed a placing Meathead. Everyone looks good in the gym after training chest and arms or in pictures by themselves, but it's a different story though when you get up on stage under the lights against their peers. I know Dale decent shape, and balance, and his condition is up on last year but, I know of at least 3 other juniors who will push him hard so he'll have to fight for any position he gets just like in my class.
> 
> See you at the show meathead!


I completely agree Andy, but I am a wee bit biased.

Best of luck in your class and the overall.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## madwolf89 (Dec 5, 2011)

IMO complete standout in that first pic. Not the most mass in the lineup but overall aesthetic comes up trumps


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

You just need your old mentor to slap you into shape Mushy!


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

ha your maybe right Doug, much of my bodybuild success has been built off the back of those lessons learned back in the day. One thing's for sure I never would have considered stepping on that stage if you hadn't pushed me to step out of my comfort zone of the natural scene.

Your right enough though meathead you can't help but be bias, I think Dale could do well if he wants it enough.

Thanks Cal and mad wolf, it's only one a couple of snips though I wouldn't get carried away.


----------



## scotslad (May 16, 2012)

Jimmy salmond looks in awsome shape.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Jimmy Salmond did look good, but it was Brian Souter who took the class. It was great to get up on stage and compete against those guys, here's a few more photo's I've managed to get a hold of.

View attachment 3629
View attachment 3630
View attachment 3631
View attachment 3632
View attachment 3633


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

View attachment 3634
View attachment 3635
View attachment 3636
View attachment 3637
View attachment 3638


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

View attachment 3639
View attachment 3640


Ok I think that's the lot. the next ones in less than 4 weeks time. Hopefully I'll be a bit tighter, sharper, dryer and fuller for the BNBF Scotland can't wait.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

I take my hat off to you Andy. Me & Cal were talking about it yesterday, you've got a scary amount of mass on you for a natty and completely hold your own in those pics.


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> I take my hat off to you Andy. Me & Cal were talking about it yesterday, you've got a scary amount of mass on you for a natty and completely hold your own in those pics.


I totally agree that you look great as a natty but competing in the UKBFF Scotland with the other lads is like have a 100m sprint and letting the others have a 20m head start!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wouldn't say he finished 20m behind though!


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Wouldn't say he finished 20m behind though!


Definitely not!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon andy you must have an opinion doing so well against other dudes on gear.. 

youre doing what is almost deemed the impossible..


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I appreciate all the good feedback from you guy's, it's a good confidence boost going into my next show in 22 days time. Backstage was quite daunting I thought I'd be completely out muscled looking at the guys, so it was a relief when I got these pictures to find out that actually I didn't look too bad all. We all as bodybuilders suffer from dysmorphia to some degree nobody really knows what they look like or how big they are until they get on stage and stand next to their peers. Those guys made me feel small in comparison backstage for sure, thankfully it appears I have enough shape, size and symmetry on stage. I guess it just goes to show you can build a good physique and compete up to a level without the need to use drugs and it makes all that work eating and lifting seem that little bit sweeter knowing you've not been outclassed despite the obvious disadvantage.

My condition was slightly off at the show, after all this wasn't my main focus, I think if I had been 100% I think I could have pushed them a bit more, maybe a placing at a push might not have been to far out of my reach. I guess it's down to what the judges want though ultimately on the day, if they prefer a slightly more conditioned physique or one with a little more muscle. I'm pleased with how I looked though and happy with the progress I've made in the last few years. If I can turn up at my next show with the same amount of muscle a little harder, dryer and conditioned I'd take that.

I can see though where they beat me, I still don't have the thickness (yet) across my chest and back, it's something I'll have to address going forward. It was a great experience and good to know your not a million miles away from these guys despite not taking anabolics. Hopefully the next show we'll be talking about a win!


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

I don't know a right lot about male classes but sheer mass doesn't always win out, some of the male bbers can look big and bloated. Condition and symmetry obviously come into it and this is surely where a natty can pull back a few points by getting these qualities nailed?


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

You'd think so Rose, but it depends really on who brings the best package and who ticks most of the boxes. On a different day with a different set of judges, I could have placed higher or lower. Your not going to get any extra points for being natural and where I lost it was on size and condition. I wasn't qutie as sharp as the top guys and I didn't quite have as much thickness in my upper body.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

your still young andy, if you can stay injury free, you may well be able win sh1t in untested comps..

i think size in natural comps will always help you do especially well, getting the condition right on the day is an art obviously and not guarenteed, but with both, you really could do REALLY well as a natty PRO at a world level..


----------



## Dazza1466868025 (Jan 11, 2012)

What if ur tan was darker like the others that could of helped no?

Looking good though best of luck for your main show


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

It's funny you should mention that Dazza, I did have a bit of an issue with my tan and I'd prefer it to be darker. The show was well run and had a great set up but the lighting was actually terrible, shadows all over the place and light and dark spots didn't help. I was trying out a spray tan from a salon so I just wanted to see how it would look on the day. As I said before this show was kind of a practice for me since I hadn't been on stage for quite some time so I wanted to try a few things out. The tan was dually noted though I could have looked better if I was darker.


----------



## jo fairbairn (Mar 2, 2006)

Looking good Mushy!! The thickness comes with years of training, you know that. I bet you were by far the youngest on the stage too, no? xx


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

And your still got lots more hair on your head, then the rest Mushy lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

Good luck for Sunday bud.

I will be through for the judging cheering on yourself and Dale Kerr.

Sent from my own little world


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

bornagainmeathead said:


> Good luck for Sunday bud.
> 
> I will be through for the judging cheering on yourself and Dale Kerr.
> 
> Sent from my own little world


you don't mind me asking . Where is your own little world bud lol


----------



## bornagainmeathead (Nov 26, 2011)

MEEKY said:


> you don't mind me asking . Where is your own little world bud lol


East coast of Scotland Meeky


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks born again. I can only do my best and hopefully that's good enough.Your buddy Dale looks good when I seen him recently, but he's going to have some stiff competition. Normally I'd say he'd be in the mix but with that many competitors in his class who knows how it's going to turn out.


----------

